# plant noob here



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah well im a plant noob here and have a question...when i buy a plant from the store and it comes in that little plastic container at the bottom, once i take it outta there what do i use to secure it itnto the bttom of the tank? gravel? sorry if this is a stupid question... :withstup:


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

No question is a stupid question! How you gonna know if you don't ask! 

Some people choose to leave them in the pots, which you can do. I personally like to plant them. You basically just "plant" them in your substrate like you would out in the garden. Gravel is okay, but there is special substrates for planted tanks to. But abit pricey. Hope that answered your question. 
Kathy


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If it has wool around the roots you can remove as much of it as you can before planting, just be careful with the roots.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Remove the plant. Leaving it in there will eventually cause problems. The roots will compact and start to die if the can't grow. The plant will follow. There is a lot of nutrient in there including NH4 (ammonia). If it leaks out to fast expect algae. People do grow them in pots submersed but it is not adviseable.


Substrates don't have to be expensive. There are many alternatives to the more pricey ones. People have even used kitty litter (for years now), as a substrate.


----------

